# Which was your greatest "live" disappointment?



## Ritter (Apr 11, 2013)

I refer to those singers that you have been listening for ages longing to hear them in a live performance and find out how his voice strickes at the theatre. And when the great day comes and you are full with excitement, the great disappointment also comes because you realise that this admired and beloved singer -or rather, their voices- is not the same as on the recordings. 

My greatest disappointment was the day I listened to Cecilia Bartoli at an opera theatre, I didn't expected such a tiny voice, so bad projection, although I recognize and admire her wonderful technique.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

The closest thing I had to a disappointment was Vittorio Grigolo's Duke of Mantua. His voice got a little lost in the big scenes where he was competing with the chorus and orchestra. But was magnificent in the solo and small ensemble scenes. I can't even call that a disappointment, since I had heard he had a lighter voice beforehand.

Given the magic that sound room engineers can do these days, I'm often amazed that so many singers sound as good or better live than their recordings. Some who did not disappoint:

Placido Domingo
Anna Netrebko
Renee Fleming
Natalie Dessay
Juan Diego Florez
Thomas Hampson

Of course, when it comes to projection in a live performance, some of it depends on how big of a house and where you are sitting.


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

I remember I had heard lots of good things about Jane Eaglen, but when I heard her live in "Norma", I thought it was awful. Also, strangely enough, I was quite disappointed with Renee Fleming when I heard her live in Arabella and Il Pirata.

Continuing Cavaradossi's theme, the ones who didn't disappoint were:

Susan Graham
Natalie Dessay
Juan Diego Florez and 
Placido Domingo

RD


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Cavaradossi said:


> Given the magic that sound room engineers can do these days, I'm often amazed that so many singers sound as good or better live than their recordings.


I think there's more to it besides appropriate studio sound engineering. I've read that some voices just don't record well. Also sometimes singers tend to tone down the excitement in the studio and although the end result might be technically more correct, you end up feeling something's missing. It's often the same case with pop singers, plenty are way more exciting live, sometimes dramatically so.


----------



## suteetat (Feb 25, 2013)

Pavarotti, not so much for the voice but his habit of sleepwalking through some routine performances. I really kind of yawn through his Tosca at the Met and Verdi's Requiem at Maggio Musicale long time ago. However, when he sang a new role for him at that time, I Lobmbardi at the Met, he was much more attentive and it was a much more exciting performance. Also Un Ballo seemed to bring out his best and it was a very different Pavarotti than his Tosca or Verdi's Requiem.

Carol Vaness was the other one that I was rather disappointed. She was excellent when I heard her in Mozart's roles such as Donna Elvira and Fiordiligi but her Elisabetta in Don Carlo and Desdemona was rather unexceptional.

Most frustrating lived performance, Lando Bartolini. I heard him in Turandot. Basically one of the most beautiful, powerful tenor voice I heard in years but one phrase could be heavenly, the next phrase down right wobbly. I think I had motion sickness that night after the performance. 

Singers that never disappointed when I heard them: Domingo, Sam Ramey, Freni.


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

My greatest live disappointment still is not having been to any live performances D:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine happened many years ago. A girl who indicated a strong attraction to me told me that she was only interested in my mind.

... ... Hmm. I guess that never actually happened.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Debbie Voigt in Der Freischutz. Maybe a large part was the opera didn't impress me but she was fat and boring. I later heard her in a live concert and was very impressed.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Jose Carreras - possibly in Trovatore (It's a long time ago). I don"t know if he was already suffering the effect of his illness - it was the mid eighties - but he just seemed really bored.

Domingo did not disappoint. Kaufmann disappointed in last year's ROH Troyens because he didn't turn up. But Anna Caterina Antonacci, whom I'd really been looking forward to, was really fantastic.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Volve said:


> My greatest live disappointment still is not having been to any live performances D:


You will! Don't get discouraged & keep your passion alive with CDs & DVDs & eventually you'll see a live show!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Jose Carreras - possibly in Trovatore (It's a long time ago). I don"t know if he was already suffering the effect of his illness - it was the mid eighties - but he just seemed really bored.


That's such a shame, but after singing the same rep for years he probably _was_ bored.



mamascarlatti said:


> Domingo did not disappoint. Kaufmann disappointed in last year's ROH Troyens because he didn't turn up. But Anna Caterina Antonacci, whom I'd really been looking forward to, was really fantastic.


Whenever someone complains about a singer cancelling I always think of you & feel like asking them how far they've come to see the 'cover'


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Mine happened many years ago. A girl who indicated a strong attraction to me told me that she was only interested in my mind.
> 
> ... ... Hmm. I guess that never actually happened.


I shouldn't think so really----your mind,no I don't think so.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> I shouldn't think so really----your mind,no I don't think so.


Hah! You're just bitter because I don't know ITunes.


----------



## suteetat (Feb 25, 2013)

sospiro said:


> Whenever someone complains about a singer cancelling I always think of you & feel like asking them how far they've come to see the 'cover'


Kaufmann cancelled when I was suppposed to see him in Don Carlo in ROH a few years ago as well. However, I think when cancellation was due to illness, that's a risk we all have to accept when attending live performance that is scheduled years in advance. Occasionally, cancellation can be a surprise. I attended the last performance of Tales of Hoffman one year at the Met. That year, Carol Vaness sang all 3 heroines (or 4, including Stella) with Domingo. Vaness supoosed to sit out the last performance and 3 understudies Ruth Welting, Wendy White and someone else were supposed to sing. However, the lady who was sing Antonia cancelled and Vaness had to fill in. that worked out pretty well for me. Listened to radio broadcast prior, I did not much care for Vaness as Olympia but she was excellent as Antonia. So I got to hear her as Antonia and heard the incredible Ruth Welting as Olympia instead.

It is kind of funny nowaday though that when a guy came on the stage to announce cancellation or whatever, everybody go ohhhhhh.... uhuuuuu... and the guy will have to quickly say, don't worry, so and so isn't cancelling..... as an opening remark.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I am reminded of a no-show case that I would classify as a disappointment: A few years ago, the Chicago Lyric Opera "fired" Angela Gheorghiu from her run of Bohemes here because she missed too many rehearsals, apparently due to flitting off to New York to see (or keep an eye on) her then-husband, Roberto Alagna sing Romeo opposite Anna Netrebko's Juliet. I'm not sure if the house or the singer is to blame for that, but it was an avoidable disappointment.


----------



## suteetat (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds like Chicago has its hand full of unfortunately incidents. Long time ago when I lived in Chicago, I remember Lyric Opera fired Pavarotti after he missed something like 25% of his engagement there during 1980's. Maria Ewing did show up for her Tosca but something happened and she left Chicago 3 days before the opening night, supposedly some kind of trouble during rehearsal. At least Guleghena came during the second half of the run. Also back in the 70's with the infamous lawsuit with Caballe (I think there was a lawsuit involved, may be just a big disagreement in which Caballe never returned to Lyric again after that).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Interesting- the leading element(s) in what people consider "disappointments." Lots of focus on singers. I take a more holistic view of disappointment. can divas/divos cancel? Sure. Happens all the time. [For some, a lot more than others.] Singer in less than good voice? They're human- it happens. For me, the two essential elements of a disappointment are: 1) a reasonable expectation of high-level artistry- and 2) the near-comprehensive dashing of that expectation. Sample submission- the Lepage-Machine _Götterdämmerung_.

1) Levine replaced by Luisi. enough said.
2) In the _Ring_ opera where one needs stage-space for movement the most, the apparatus crowded obtrusively.
3) Still don't know what they were thinking about with that skeletor-horse.

I could go on. The point being... are there worse versions of _Götterdämmerung_ on display? All over Europe, for example? Sure. But I would've expected more from the final installment of the Met's new minting of the Ring Cycle.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

A few years back the Houston Grand Opera put on a soggy performance of Aida. None of the principals were very fired up -- voices were okay but uninspired. The production itself (sets, staging, etc) was however excellent and helped make up for the lackluster singing a bit.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Ritter said:


> My greatest disappointment was the day I listened to Cecilia Bartoli at an opera theatre, I didn't expected such a tiny voice, so bad projection, although I recognize and admire her wonderful technique.


Bartoli's an accomplished singer and a terrific person, but her voice is said to not be strong enough for large venues. This is why she's never really shined at the Met. On recordings of course, or in smaller houses (or concerts) her voice was fine.


----------



## Silesia Mae (Jun 6, 2013)

Attended a Met satellite broadcast of Otello with Renee Flemming and Johan Botha. Was so excited to see and hear Flemming. Am also a Shakespeare buff so expected to be wowed. Botha was so unconvincing as a Moor, a military genius, soldier and lover. I don't even remember his voice! Couldn't imagine the two as a couple. Ended up walking out.


----------

